# matthieu blazy’s first show - FW 2022



## atoizzard5

Runway show is happening now - I watched it on the new app they released. I saw a lot of mix of old and new styles - mostly smaller intrecciato, intrecciato tire boots, I saw one knot clutch (!!), a cabat tote, a new take on puffy bags without any weaving (clutch and crossbody), a jodie style bag with a gold handle.

My first impression is that he’s done a great job of bringing “old” and “new”, and that he was a crucial member of DL’s design team. I hope those of you who love TM’s BV feel he did a good job in bringing the classics into his show.

Looking forward to seeing the more detailed photos and hearing what others think!


----------



## atoizzard5

Here’s the runway photos!








						Bottega Veneta Fall 2022 Ready-to-Wear Collection
					

Bottega Veneta Fall 2022 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.




					www.vogue.com
				




Very into this one handle shoulder bag  Love the modern simplicity and elevated tailoring in his RTW. I was not a fan of DL’s RTW as it did not feel wearable.



The jodie-like bag:


The cabat:



Gorgeous knot clutch:


----------



## Evergreen602

I watched it on YouTube.  Somehow could not get the app to stream the show.  I really liked the overall aesthetic.  Of course I mainly watched for the handbags, and the ones you point out above are what I find most intriguing.

Don't know the names of them yet, but some look very impractical.  I don't quite get the bucket / tote bags worn with the long handheld strap to the front, and the bag portion slung over the shoulder, in back.  It looks too easy for someone to grab and run off with your bag.

Then there were the giant leather pillow bags.  I kind of thought they looked cool, but would probably look better on my sofa than on me.


----------



## atoizzard5

Evergreen602 said:


> I watched it on YouTube.  Somehow could not get the app to stream the show.  I really liked the overall aesthetic.  Of course I mainly watched for the handbags, and the ones you point out above are what I find most intriguing.
> 
> Don't know the names of them yet, but some look very impractical.  I don't quite get the bucket / tote bags worn with the long handheld strap to the front, and the bag portion slung over the shoulder, in back.  It looks too easy for someone to grab and run off with your bag.
> 
> Then there were the giant leather pillow bags.  I kind of thought they looked cool, but would probably look better on my sofa than on me.



The app was a bit confusing, I agree! I wonder if he’ll bring back BV social media now.

LOL so true about those couch pillow bags. And I completely agree about the impracticality of some bags. One bag reminded me of something you’d put on a mule or horse? Or to carry water?





My assumption is that the RTW will be more popular than the bags from this first collection. But who knows! I would love to see more knot clutches and the intrecciato shoulder bags.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I loved this. Agree. good mix of old and new. Way better than DL's work I think.

Lots of scrumptious leather!


----------



## Evergreen602

atoizzard5 said:


> My assumption is that the RTW will be more popular than the bags from this first collection.


I tend to agree.  The leather dresses and skirts with the fringe underlay really caught my eye.


----------



## Evergreen602

On another note - before the show started, while everyone was mingling, I think it was Julianne Moore I noticed.  It looked like she was carrying a metallic Teen Jodie!  I am going to have to go back and screenshot that bag.  It was stunning!


----------



## Zkg1977

I think it's a beautiful collection


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> On another note - before the show started, while everyone was mingling, I think it was Julianne Moore I noticed.  It looked like she was carrying a metallic Teen Jodie!  I am going to have to go back and screenshot that bag.  It was stunning!



Please post a photo!


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> Please post a photo!


So now that I got a closer look, I think it's a silver beaded Mini Jodie.  It's possible it's a teen size, but she looks fairly petite.  Therefore, a Mini would probably look a little larger on her.

I also don't recall seeing this color before.  Do you think it is new collection, or possibly a special order?


----------



## _Moravia_

Evergreen602 said:


> So now that I got a closer look, I think it's a silver beaded Mini Jodie.  It's possible it's a teen size, but she looks fairly petite.  Therefore, a Mini would probably look a little larger on her.
> 
> I also don't recall seeing this color before.  Do you think it is new collection, or possibly a special order?
> View attachment 5338331



This one is quite striking. It doesn't look familiar to me so perhaps it is part of the new collection as celebrities are often dressed by the brand in their latest pieces when they're brought in to attend the brand's fashion show.


----------



## silvester

I loved the show, I always thought Daniel's collections were... obnoxious, like i don't want to say disrespectful, but there was such an abrupt change between Tomas and him (and I completely understand that maybe it was needed after lagging sales) but... It just felt like a disregard to the almost 20 year tenure of Tomas, not to mention the toxicity that has been discussed about Daniel, or his complete hate for social media, while I can see it's negative points, I also see so much positivity as I can interact with brands that I love. This on the other hand felt like, as others have said, a merge of Old - Tomas and New, but not in that awkward for awkward sake, or ugly for ugly sake. There was a play between the understated and overstated which was interesting. And the intrecciato pieces looked wonderful (although as a man who's never owned a luxury good I can't completely speak to practicality). But as a man studying fashion design, I found it beautiful and interesting to watch. Those quilted/patchwork dresses were lovely, and the leather skirts with the feathers peeking out were gorgeous.

I will say, I wish, model wise, the show was more diverse.


----------



## bisbee

silvester, you are, of course, entitled to your opinion, but I thought the models chosen were quite diverse, males and females.  I was pleased to see many POC among them.


----------



## atoizzard5

Evergreen602 said:


> So now that I got a closer look, I think it's a silver beaded Mini Jodie.  It's possible it's a teen size, but she looks fairly petite.  Therefore, a Mini would probably look a little larger on her.
> 
> I also don't recall seeing this color before.  Do you think it is new collection, or possibly a special order?
> View attachment 5338331



I loved her silver earrings as well!

It looks a bit similar to the silver pouch? https://www.bottegaveneta.com/en-us/mini-pouch-silver-666790V12K18101.html


----------



## Evergreen602

atoizzard5 said:


> I loved her silver earrings as well!
> 
> It looks a bit similar to the silver pouch? https://www.bottegaveneta.com/en-us/mini-pouch-silver-666790V12K18101.html


It does look similar to that Pouch, but I think it's actual bead work, similar to the Double Knot.  Whatever it is, I would love to see it in person.





						Bottega Veneta® Women's Double Knot in Papaya. Shop online now.
					

Bottega Veneta® women's double knot in papaya. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com
				




I thought Julianne Moore looked gorgeous.  Her outfit was flawless and she was radiant!


----------



## Evergreen602

This was the ready to wear that stood out for me.  And don't get me started on those boots.  Too many gorgeous boots to screenshot here.


----------



## atoizzard5

Found some close ups from Instagram! Just stunning! Looks like you’re right @Evergreen602 - appears to be a new mini jodie!


----------



## JenJBS

First thought when I saw this: Why is she carrying a pillow on the runway? Took a second to realize she actually is carrying a purse, not a pillow.


----------



## Evergreen602

JenJBS said:


> First thought when I saw this: Why is she carrying a pillow on the runway? Took a second to realize she actually is carrying a purse, not a pillow.
> 
> View attachment 5338924


Not gonna lie, there were a couple of bags I thought would look beautiful on my sofa.


----------



## indiaink

JenJBS said:


> First thought when I saw this: Why is she carrying a pillow on the runway? Took a second to realize she actually is carrying a purse, not a pillow.
> 
> View attachment 5338924


Can you imagine filling that bag up … holy cow.


----------



## jeune_fille

I like this better than DL's but I feel there is something missing in this collection. Is there a coherent theme? What is he trying to express? I agree with @Evergreen602 , I love that skirt, but it is unwearable. But I think the main improvement is that, the women's RTWs fit the body of the models. I have to see them in person to make a sound judgment.


----------



## _Moravia_

atoizzard5 said:


> Found some close ups from Instagram! Just stunning! Looks like you’re right @Evergreen602 - appears to be a new mini jodie!
> 
> View attachment 5338647
> View attachment 5338648
> View attachment 5338651
> View attachment 5338665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5338653



I hope that her earrings are new collection BV as I'm quite loving those too.


----------



## atoizzard5

_Moravia_ said:


> I hope that her earrings are new collection BV as I'm quite loving those too.



I believe she’s wearing these earrings but I could be wrong!








						essentials hoop earrings
					

Bottega Veneta® women's essentials hoop earrings in silver. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Here’s an article from CNN.

Bottega Veneta unveils first collection by new creative director Matthieu Blazy
https://www.cnn.com/style/article/matthieu-blazy-bottega-veneta/index.html


----------



## _Moravia_

atoizzard5 said:


> I believe she’s wearing these earrings but I could be wrong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essentials hoop earrings
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® women's essentials hoop earrings in silver. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com



I think that you may be right! Thanks, @atoizzard5. They should have gotten Julianne to model these earrings - she makes them look great. It seems BV's fashion photographer's direction to the model modeling these on the website was "Please give me your most sour expression to model these earrings!"


----------



## atoizzard5




----------



## Evergreen602

atoizzard5 said:


> View attachment 5339930
> View attachment 5339931


Eyepopping price!  However, I could get into this style if done in a mini tote, like the Cabat.


----------



## jade

I really like this new weave. Lots of good potential in this collection.


----------



## indiaink

Here’s tPF’s piece on the bags: https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...-bottega-veneta-just-made-their-runway-debut/

This collection is pretty incoherent. I can find less expensive bags with this odd weave from Falor.

But look at what appears to be a new clasp for the Knot? What is that?


----------



## Gourmetgal

indiaink said:


> Here’s tPF’s piece on the bags: https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...-bottega-veneta-just-made-their-runway-debut/
> 
> This collection is pretty incoherent. I can find less expensive bags with this odd weave from Falor.
> 
> But look at what appears to be a new clasp for the Knot? What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340748


But at least it’s a Knot!


----------



## _Moravia_

indiaink said:


> Here’s tPF’s piece on the bags: https://www.purseblog.com/bottega-v...-bottega-veneta-just-made-their-runway-debut/
> 
> This collection is pretty incoherent. I can find less expensive bags with this odd weave from Falor.
> 
> But look at what appears to be a new clasp for the Knot? What is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5340748



It does look like a new knot clasp design. From the small portion of it that is visible it looks cheap looking to me in comparison to previous knot clasps.


----------



## GoStanford

I am hopeful for a return to some TM-style bags.  I have to admit the chance to see another new designer at BV is part of what's bringing me back to the forums to keep learning about new styles and revisiting old favorites.


----------



## V0N1B2

Menswear: uninspiring. 
Womenswear: too much leather. Again. 
Bags: I don’t get the obsession with the padded weave. So very very heavy. 
Shoes: Well the models don’t look like they have hooves for feet, so I’ll put that in the win column. Plus, there is a pair of platform MaryJanes I’d buy in a heartbeat, so there’s that.


----------



## lalame

The handbag styles seem a lot more edgy compared to what is out now.. do you think they will discontinue lines like the Jodie in the near term?


----------



## BrandSnob

atoizzard5 said:


> Here’s the runway photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Fall 2022 Ready-to-Wear Collection
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Fall 2022 Ready-to-Wear collection, runway looks, beauty, models, and reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very into this one handle shoulder bag  Love the modern simplicity and elevated tailoring in his RTW. I was not a fan of DL’s RTW as it did not feel wearable.
> 
> View attachment 5337908
> 
> The jodie-like bag:
> View attachment 5337925
> 
> The cabat:
> 
> View attachment 5337926
> 
> Gorgeous knot clutch:
> View attachment 5337927


Omgggg pleaseeeee let them bring the knot clutch back!!! I was so sad when it was discontinued!!


----------



## Prada Prince

I love the Jodie-like bag with the gold handle - it's so evocative of the YSL Mombasa of the noughties!


----------

